
Q: Remember that container per HTTP request demo? - Gavitron
It&#x27;s been a long time, but I remember seeing a live demo of a stack (erlang, iirc,) that spawned a new container&#x2F;vm for every http request, printed some metrics, and terminated itself.  Of course, now I can&#x27;t find it with the obvious keywords &amp; google.  Was hoping that someone else here remembered the demo, and can remind me?
======
kasey_junk
[http://www.skjegstad.com/blog/2015/03/25/mirageos-vm-per-
url...](http://www.skjegstad.com/blog/2015/03/25/mirageos-vm-per-url-
experiment/)

